# اريد المساعدة لاكمال دراستي



## بلوتوث2 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالب من العراق ادرس قسم الميكاترونيكس وانا الان في المرحلة الاخيرة ونتيجة للظروف الامنية التي نعانيها اتمنى مساعدتي في الحصول على اي شي يقود لدراسه في سوريا او مصر من حيث التكاليف وقائمة باسماء الجامعات التي تقدم نفس التخصص مع الشكر الجزيل لكم مقدما


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (3 يناير 2007)

*رد حول استفسارك ....... بالتوفيق*

هلوووو
اخي العزيز اني طبعا وياك بالخوارزمي وهالسنة اني ماستر الدورة الثالثة ... اسمي علي عباس جاسم ...... وبالنسبة الى شغلتك اني متابع كل الميكاترونيكس بالعالم مو بس بالوطن العربي ... وشغلتك حلهه هو انه سوريا شيلهه من بالك لان مابيهه ولا اي اختصاص قريب اما الاردن فبيها بجامعة فيلاديلفيا وما ادري مخرجين دفعة لو لا ما اعرف بس الاردن غالية يحلو ادري بيهه اما مصر فهو الحل الوحيد اعتقد من ناحية التكاليف والدراسة لان مصر حاليا اني برايي افضل دولة بالتعليم بالمنطقة وبيهه ميكاترونيكس بجامعة عين شمس وجامعة اخرى يمكن اسمهه 16 اكتوبر او هيج شي وبفلسطين هم اكوووووووو فافضل شي اعتقد مصر ............................. وتامرني امر ولو الرد متاخر كلـــــــــــش اسف


اخوووووووووووووووووووووووووووك علي عباس جاسم / عراق/خوارزمي / طالب ماستر


----------



## محمد85 (12 يناير 2007)

اناااا اسمى احمد وانا ادرس ميكاترونكس فى مصر فى المعهد التكنولوجى العالى بمدينة العاشر من رمضان احسن معهد خاص فى الشرق الاوسط والوطن العربى 

وهزا هو ال***** بيتاعى للاستفسار عن اى شيء 

Midobeh5*************


----------



## mido_2010 (13 يناير 2007)

ممكن أخي تدرس بمصر 
عشان فيها قسم الميكاترونيكس متوفر بالجامعات
أنا ادرس ميكاترونيكس بالمعهد العالي للهندسة ب6 اكتوبر

وممكن تدرس ميكا بجامعة 6 اكتوبر أو معهد العاشر من رمضان


----------



## beso85 (30 يناير 2007)

أنا ادرس بجامعة فيلادلفيا بالأردن ميكاترونكس 
سعر الساعة 60 دينار و رسوم التسجيل كل فصل 183 دينار 
و التخصص 160 ساعة


----------



## robotic_iraq (9 فبراير 2007)

الله يسهل اللك من اخوك اول دفعة ماستر من الميكاترونكس من الخوارزمي وعلي عباس اكيد شايفك بس ما اعرف من وين انت من جماعة اياد والولد وسيف ؟؟


----------



## محمود احمد السيد (10 فبراير 2007)

*فلسطيني حتى النخاع*

مرحبا يا اخي
انا بضم صوتي لأخي بفلادلفيا
بحيث انو تكاليف الدراسه منيحه بشكل عام
وفي عندك كمان جامعة سيناء بمصر وتكاليفها 20000 جنيه مصري
وسكان 12000جنيه (فردي) بغرفه لحالك
او 8000 جنيه بيكون معاك شخص بالغرفه
وانشالله الله بيوفقك وينصرنا بفلسطين وبالعراق


----------

